

Only 55 VC Funds Raised Money In The Third Quarter (Down 29 Percent). - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/13/only-55-vc-funds-raised-money-in-the-third-quarter-down-29-percent/

======
fallentimes
EVERYBODY PANIC

A lot of startups no longer need VC money. With services similar to Amazon's
in numerous other aspects of business (accounting, outsourcing, admin work,
HR, research) and ridiculously cheap server costs & hardware, most startups
don't need near the amount of capital that they used to.

------
noor420
This can mean that many startups now are avoiding vc money. Maybe they are
bootstrapping more since it is less costly?

~~~
andrewbadera
You think it's a matter of choice? As CTO of a venture-seeking startup, I can
assure you, it's not. Everyone would love to bootstrap, but you have to be
practical and pragmatic. No one's choosing to avoid VC money right now, but
the barrier to entry to the VC world has certainly gone up for the time being.
Stricter qualifying criteria & whatnot.

